# car alarm is acting up



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

Im having a problem with my car alarm. It came with the car when i bought it 4 years ago. its a python alarm. my problem is that the doors keep opening up after i set the alarm. Im thinking that there is something wrong with the alarm because it resets itself randomly sometimes, or could it be the power door locks on my car? Im wiling to get another alarm but i need to disconnect this one first, but i cant locate the brain of the alarm. If i buy another alarm can i just use the wires that are already attached to car from this alarm?


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

Marius said:


> Im having a problem with my car alarm. It came with the car when i bought it 4 years ago. its a python alarm. my problem is that the doors keep opening up after i set the alarm. Im thinking that there is something wrong with the alarm because it resets itself randomly sometimes, or could it be the power door locks on my car? Im wiling to get another alarm but i need to disconnect this one first, but i cant locate the brain of the alarm. If i buy another alarm can i just use the wires that are already attached to car from this alarm?


Sounds like a programming problem with the alarm. Have you been messing with the valet switch recently with the key on. A lot of alarms are programmed by flipping this switch several times with the key on to activate different features. It could also be several different things, like a relay shorting out for example.
Anyhow, if you decide to get another alarm, I suggest you have the professional installing the new one take the old one out. They will know where to find the main brain (usually located in the drivers' kick panel or under the steering column somewhere) of the old alarm and possibly be able to use some the the existing connections. If you take it out, you may activate the starter lockout (if you have that feature) by taking the wires apart that connect through the existing control module (brain). Of course this will cost a little more, because they never like dealing with the old system, but it sounds like that is the way to go in your case.

Or.............light it all on fire. That always does it.

They say if you teach a man how to build a fire, he will be warm all day. If you LIGHT the man on fire, he will be warm the rest of his life! :jawdrop:


----------



## familly200 (Oct 28, 2003)

On my 95 200sx the doorlocks themselves would unlock the doors. i had no alarm or anything. I would lock the doors with the switch on the drivers door, and as I was walking away i could hear the doors unlock. It did not happen all the time. I unplugged the door lock motors and added actuaters in the doors when I did my alarm. I couldn't trust the factory system to stay locked.


----------



## Marius (Jun 17, 2004)

familly200 said:


> On my 95 200sx the doorlocks themselves would unlock the doors. i had no alarm or anything. I would lock the doors with the switch on the drivers door, and as I was walking away i could hear the doors unlock. It did not happen all the time. I unplugged the door lock motors and added actuaters in the doors when I did my alarm. I couldn't trust the factory system to stay locked.



sounds like what is happening to me. is there any way to check them to see if they are bad?


----------



## familly200 (Oct 28, 2003)

Marius said:


> sounds like what is happening to me. is there any way to check them to see if they are bad?


I never bothered to check it out too much. I bet the problem is really under the dash somewhere, in a doorlock control box/relay module. I doubt if it would be the motors themselves causing the trouble. When you lock the doors with the power switch you can hear the door lock module click under the dash. If you put your head down below the dash and lock/unlock the doors, you may be able to find the control module.

I'm not sure if that would be the problem or not, I'm just guessing.
good luck.


----------

